

How Big Can a WorkFlowy Account Get? - vacipr
http://blog.workflowy.com/post/31419974930/how-big-can-a-workflowy-account-gethnsearch

======
jranck88
Didn't know these guys were still running. It's an interesting take on a
interface that we're used to on the desktop. This is an open source project to
me though and not a business. Build out your interface to host on other
platforms (think DISQUS) and you guys would be solid.

